# Breeding Now Or Later



## RedBellyCasanova

so i got home tonight an starting eating my dinner to look over and see two of my reds ummm breeding in my chian sword,lookn good but this stuuf is so thick i can not see if there is eggs only that the tials are wiggling and that tha are face down over and over.cool im gana be a grandpa lol.ok what to do next need some advice here..







hope to get pics tmrw


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

so one of me red has made a nest for sure and mated with a female she is really meessed up lookn thay hve done the dance wiggling together but a can not see eggs yet,does this mean a falled atempt?the male is just turning little circles all day like swinging his tail down.waht to do next water change to maybe get them into the mood agin or should i just what i need some advic from u breeders out there.


----------



## Ægir

I would just wait and see what happens...

if they abandon the nest, then you could try a W/C


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

sounds like a good plan i well try and get some pics up for u guys to see but wont be tell tmrw i tried taking vid of the two but cannot get it to open,so well see what happns.thanx for the reply


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

not the best vid but check it out....http://youtu.be/F2O6VsEUwH8


----------



## BRUNER247

I'd siphon where he's circling/fanning. They might of got covered or depending on gravel color they can be almost impossible to see. When they hatch they wiggle into gravel so they might already have hatched. Worth a check.


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

i got nothing with the siphon,and cant see any thing yet hopefully there in tha grss and hiding its been one week could some have made it?


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

so my two red are going at it agin tonight,should i try to siphon them out in the morning or shoulg i wait longer


----------



## Ægir

Wait until you see something if it were me.

Good Luck!


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

ok so there is for sure eggs this time and a bunch, good and orangish,o yeah go little buddy go lol ,so he is fanning like crazy this morning think the female is tring to help and boy she is not so fat today.







i guess ive got ia little work to do...any more suggestions ?


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

i will get some pics as soon as psbl for peps to see riifgt now i gota get going any comments suggestions lets hear em..


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

so i got the eggs into my ten gallon tank setup,thay are were deeep in the nest thay picked a good spot so when i get home tonight i will get some pics up,man i hope thay dont all die ,wish me luck


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

well here are the pics,there tials are now wiggling out in tha pics


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

Looks like some of the fungus is spreading!! what do I need to do to remove it from the eggs??


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

ok,so i get home tonight and check out the fry tha are doing good got the fungis out,now i also have another ppiar in the mother tank and yes more eggs o crap i dont have another tank up,o well good job liitle buds.i well get some more pics up later..


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

here is my tank with both nests,comments or tips much apprieciated.im hoping to get a breeding award,and what more i would need to post for this?

also including updated pics of the eggs and fry..


----------



## Trigga

Awesome looking tank man no wonxer they bred in that forest


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

thanx trigga..


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

updated pics of fry


----------



## D_man

Great job. Can I ask a few questions, I'm planning to breed mine. How did you siphon them? And how long did you wait before siphoning? And also how did you get rid of the fungus

What I mean by siphoning is, did you directly siphon from the parents tank to the fry tank or did you use another container. In my case I cant siphon it directly because thetanks are far apart. AnD its heavy. I suppose I need to buy another 10gal?


----------

